# friends



## skinsfan75 (Aug 9, 2008)

friends are when you  dont ask why, you just accept it, and thats why my 1894 is awesome. thank you for understanding. man i love this site but i may stop for awile sorry. as soon as i can i will try to get back


----------



## mossymo (Aug 9, 2008)

Sounds great, hope you are back soon and I will not ask.....


----------



## skinsfan75 (Aug 9, 2008)

1894 if you want i would love for you and the misses to join me, free beer if only we dont screw up the birds. i owe you. free beer


----------



## skinsfan75 (Aug 9, 2008)

mossy not a bad thing, just im about to an uncle and to me thats about as good as it can be. i love kids im going be the best uncle


----------



## ronp (Aug 9, 2008)

Come back soon.


----------



## skinsfan75 (Aug 9, 2008)

my sister just had a baby boy so maybe i said that wrong, IM AN UNCLE he will be a smoker soon and they dont have a name yet but i think it should be smf thats why my sister thinks im crazy


----------



## skinsfan75 (Aug 9, 2008)

Im An Uncle Awesome


----------



## ronp (Aug 9, 2008)

CONGRATS!!


----------



## 1894 (Aug 9, 2008)

Congratulations  *UNCLE JOE  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






*


----------



## 1894 (Aug 9, 2008)

Talk about serious arm twisting


----------



## kratzx4 (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats, enjoy that new nephew, sounds like he is a very lucky boy to have an uncle like you


----------



## 1894 (Aug 10, 2008)

My wife and I had some great tasting chicken last night 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Stopped by in the afternoon and Skinsfan75 had things well under control 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 Was either 38 or 48 halves , but I could smell the TBS from over a block away 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 A chargriller and a smoke vault  churning out beautiful chicks and smoke. 
 Get back there for the tasty vittles , and then find out he had no qview tool 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Shouldn't have listened to my better half , she said " Don't bring the camera , it's his smoke and I'm sure he will take his own qview ."
Some one did get some pics , but when he offered a peek into the smoke vault , 



 All I can do is a verbal description ( sorry) but the perfect color on the birds , the thin blue from the apple chunks , and gentle drippings falling from the chix was a picture perfect sight , and the smell that just made your mouth water , even my wife was amazed and wished she had one of her cameras  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 
 Tastey , tender and juicey MMMMMMMMMmmmmm GOOOOOODDDD
 Tell ya what , that there skinsfan is a dang good cook 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








Phil


----------



## norrell6 (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats Skinsfan!!!! Both on being a new uncle and on your very successful smoke. I could almost taste it from 1894's description. Looking forward to next time when someone has a camera.


----------



## 1894 (Aug 10, 2008)

OOOppps  ,  ment to post this in his chicken thread 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=21278


----------



## kookie (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats on being an uncle..............


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrads on the Uncle. That is great news. WTG on the great smoke as well. And, hurry back to the forum.


----------

